# Amazing neutering offer!



## francesandjon

Too good not to share!

Amazing neutering offer | Easipetcare


----------



## Domoniques

If only they were nearer I would have mine done .


----------



## Guest

Those price look amazing! dunno about this practice though! are those the ones that had bad press recently? But think if you are looking for spaying or castrating that is too good an offer to let pass by!!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

We all know how beneficial neutering your pet is. We strongly recommend this procedure if you are not going to breed with your dear pet. It prevents so many health worries later on and is so safe to do.

Really? Is that what we have to believe??

Wow, I guess with their discount scheme, they wouldn't want us knowing this: 

On the positive side, neutering male dogs
 eliminates the small risk (probably <1%) of dying from testicular cancer
 reduces the risk of non-cancerous prostate disorders
 reduces the risk of perianal fistulas
 may possibly reduce the risk of diabetes (data inconclusive)
On the negative side, neutering male dogs
 if done before 1 year of age, significantly increases the risk of osteosarcoma (bone cancer); this is a
common cancer in medium/large and larger breeds with a poor prognosis.
 increases the risk of cardiac hemangiosarcoma by a factor of 1.6
 triples the risk of hypothyroidism
 increases the risk of progressive geriatric cognitive impairment
 triples the risk of obesity, a common health problem in dogs with many associated health problems
 quadruples the small risk (<0.6%) of prostate cancer
 doubles the small risk (<1%) of urinary tract cancers
 increases the risk of orthopedic disorders
 increases the risk of adverse reactions to vaccinations

I wish someone would hurry up and sue a vet for advocating neutering as a health benefit! Then perhaps we could all make a decision based on facts, instead of vets selling a procedure.


----------



## Guest

You missed two off sleeping lion! and the ONLY ones I am interested in as it happens!

Spaying early DOES reduce the risk of mamory tumers and also pyro!


----------



## Guest

My concern would be easipetcare??????


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

DoubleTrouble said:


> You missed two off sleeping lion! and the ONLY ones I am interested in as it happens!
> 
> Spaying early DOES reduce the risk of mamory tumers and also pyro!


That'll be bitches hun, neutering is them boy doggies


----------



## Kinjilabs

Sleeping_Lion said:


> We all know how beneficial neutering your pet is. We strongly recommend this procedure if you are not going to breed with your dear pet. It prevents so many health worries later on and is so safe to do.
> 
> Really? Is that what we have to believe??
> 
> Wow, I guess with their discount scheme, they wouldn't want us knowing this:
> 
> On the positive side, neutering male dogs
> • eliminates the small risk (probably <1%) of dying from testicular cancer
> • reduces the risk of non-cancerous prostate disorders
> • reduces the risk of perianal fistulas
> • may possibly reduce the risk of diabetes (data inconclusive)
> On the negative side, neutering male dogs
> • if done before 1 year of age, significantly increases the risk of osteosarcoma (bone cancer); this is a
> common cancer in medium/large and larger breeds with a poor prognosis.
> • increases the risk of cardiac hemangiosarcoma by a factor of 1.6
> • triples the risk of hypothyroidism
> • increases the risk of progressive geriatric cognitive impairment
> • triples the risk of obesity, a common health problem in dogs with many associated health problems
> • quadruples the small risk (<0.6%) of prostate cancer
> • doubles the small risk (<1%) of urinary tract cancers
> • increases the risk of orthopedic disorders
> • increases the risk of adverse reactions to vaccinations
> 
> I wish someone would hurry up and sue a vet for advocating neutering as a health benefit! Then perhaps we could all make a decision based on facts, instead of vets selling a procedure.


Never had any of my dogs neutered and never had a problem health wise or other

And just to add I like to see a "dog" with his balls


----------



## Guest

Sleeping_Lion said:


> That'll be bitches hun, neutering is them boy doggies


Erm! but the offer states BOY or GIRL dog! they will neuter either your boy or girl doggy!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Kinjilabs said:


> Never had any of my dogs neutered and never had a problem health wise or other
> 
> And just to add I like to see a "dog" with his balls


Just a huge :thumbup: from me!!


----------



## Guest

Kinjilabs said:


> Never had any of my dogs neutered and never had a problem health wise or other
> 
> And just to add I like to see a "dog" with his balls





Sleeping_Lion said:


> Just a huge :thumbup: from me!!


Erm! where the male is concerned check ANY of my old posts!
Edited to add! with dogs anyway!


----------



## GertrudeJekyll

Sleeping_Lion said:


> We all know how beneficial neutering your pet is. We strongly recommend this procedure if you are not going to breed with your dear pet. It prevents so many health worries later on and is so safe to do.
> 
> Really? Is that what we have to believe??
> 
> Wow, I guess with their discount scheme, they wouldn't want us knowing this:
> 
> On the positive side, neutering male dogs
>  eliminates the small risk (probably <1%) of dying from testicular cancer
>  reduces the risk of non-cancerous prostate disorders
>  reduces the risk of perianal fistulas
>  may possibly reduce the risk of diabetes (data inconclusive)
> On the negative side, neutering male dogs
>  if done before 1 year of age, significantly increases the risk of osteosarcoma (bone cancer); this is a
> common cancer in medium/large and larger breeds with a poor prognosis.
>  increases the risk of cardiac hemangiosarcoma by a factor of 1.6
>  triples the risk of hypothyroidism
>  increases the risk of progressive geriatric cognitive impairment
>  triples the risk of obesity, a common health problem in dogs with many associated health problems
>  quadruples the small risk (<0.6%) of prostate cancer
>  doubles the small risk (<1%) of urinary tract cancers
>  increases the risk of orthopedic disorders
>  increases the risk of adverse reactions to vaccinations
> 
> I wish someone would hurry up and sue a vet for advocating neutering as a health benefit! Then perhaps we could all make a decision based on facts, instead of vets selling a procedure.


May I ask from where is this cited?

GJ


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

DoubleTrouble said:


> Erm! but the offer states BOY or GIRL dog! they will neuter either your boy or girl doggy!


Baaah, half way through typing a reply which disappeared into the ether!

There is a HUGE difference between bitches and dogs, and the benefits (or not) of spaying/neutering. For anyone to advocate de-sexing across the board, as a health benefit, I'd have to ask serious questions. Because it simply isn't.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

GertrudeJekyll said:


> May I ask from where is this cited?
> 
> GJ


http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs.pdf


----------



## Guest

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Baaah, half way through typing a reply which disappeared into the ether!
> 
> There is a HUGE difference between bitches and dogs, and the benefits (or not) of spaying/neutering. For anyone to advocate de-sexing across the board, as a health benefit, I'd have to ask serious questions. Because it simply isn't.


I think we know that desexing of the male - certainly before maturity can certainly be asking for problems! One thing that infuriates me more then most is when vets claim that will CURE agression!

I do however thing that spaying is a different kettle of fish! AND tbh! the offer DOESinclude spaying!

OK DT did not read your all the post nor the replies - but thats normal ain;t it! and allowance need to be made accordingly!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

DoubleTrouble said:


> I think we know that desexing of the male - certainly before maturity can certainly be asking for problems! One thing that infuriates me more then most is when vets claim that will CURE agression!
> 
> I do however thing that spaying is a different kettle of fish! AND tbh! the offer DOESinclude spaying!
> 
> OK DT did not read your all the post nor the replies - but thats normal ain;t it! and allowance need to be made accordingly!


Yes but when do you spay? The offer is just made to whip 'em out (sex organs) not give real guidance.


----------



## Guest

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Yes but when do you spay? The offer is just made to whip 'em out (sex organs) not give real guidance.


I have NOT spayed as yet SL and Milly is three! BUT!!! had I not have been considering a litter I WOULD have spayed between first and second season! BUT that said!! to eliminate the risk of mamory tumours then I believe you need to spay BEFORE the first season! which!!! I do find rather scary! 
reason! their organs are smaller and there is more chance of causing damage i'e leaving the bitch incontinent!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

DoubleTrouble said:


> I have NOT spayed as yet SL and Milly is three! BUT!!! had I not have been considering a litter I WOULD have spayed between first and second season! BUT that said!! to eliminate the risk of mamory tumours then I believe you need to spay BEFORE the first season! which!!! I do find rather scary!
> reason! their organs are smaller and there is more chance of causing damage i'e leaving the bitch incontinent!


Possibly controversially, I'll disagree. I think if you want to minimise the risk of mammary tumours WEIGHED UP against other health benefits/deficits, you spay once a bitch is fully mature, which, as both you and I know, differs between individual bitches. Tau is over four years old, entire, and fit as a fiddle, Indie is over five years old, spayed, and, although not incontinent, needs to pee more frequently.

What worries me about spay/neuter offers are the sweeping generalisations that really have no scientific back up, but the vet benefits from a major operation being carried out.


----------



## Guest

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Possibly controversially, I'll disagree. I think if you want to minimise the risk of mammary tumours WEIGHED UP against other health benefits/deficits, you spay once a bitch is fully mature, which, as both you and I know, differs between individual bitches. Tau is over four years old, entire, and fit as a fiddle, Indie is over five years old, spayed, and, although not incontinent, needs to pee more frequently.
> 
> What worries me about spay/neuter offers are the sweeping generalisations that really have no scientific back up, but the vet benefits from a major operation being carried out.


I do think SL that the bitch will have matured phsically betwen the first and second season (otherwise she would NOT have had a season) whether they would have matured mentally to have coped with a litter - that is another thread! certainly my Milly was NOT mature mentally at that age! and has only just! AT three years old become so! But maybe that is called knowing your bitch SL!


----------



## GertrudeJekyll

DoubleTrouble said:


> the bitch will have matured phsically betwen the first and second season (otherwise she would NOT have had a season) whether they would have matured mentally to have coped with a litter - that is another thread!


Very true, DoubleTrouble. Dogs have an identical physiology to humans; girls are physically mature at menarche, regardless of their age. It is a common misconception that physical maturity is reached only when full extrinsic skeletal muscle mass has been attained - this is simply not true, it occurs much earlier than that .

Regards,
GJ


----------



## Rolosmum

Blimey this just adds to my confusion as to whether to get Rolo neutered and when, and whether to get a bitch when Rolo is around one.

We had thought that the best advice was to get Rolo neutered around the 14month mark when the puppy would be just coming to live with us. 

Then we wondered whether to wait until the puppy bitch was around 5months old and Rolo around 17months, providing he wasnt humping her like mad etc.

Now I wonder whether he should be done at all and get the bitch done before her first season (seems very young but in all honesty it would be hard to keep both dogs fully separated for a whole couple of weeks, short of putting the dog in kennels for the whole time).

I think i am a bit concerned about a vets generally making sweeping statements and offering discounts as such, guess business is slack!


----------



## critter

DoubleTrouble said:


> Those price look amazing! dunno about this practice though! are those the ones that had bad press recently? But think if you are looking for spaying or castrating that is too good an offer to let pass by!!


Hi DT, I think the ones you may be referring to about the bad press and recent Panorama programme are *Medivet*, I am afraid I know nothing about Easipetcare. wayne


----------



## Guest

critter said:


> Hi DT, I think the ones you may be referring to about the bad press and recent Panorama programme are *Medivet*, I am afraid I know nothing about Easipetcare. wayne


Yep Wayne!
Thanks for clearing that up!
My ole memory aint wot it ued to be!


----------



## CheekoAndCo

Not sure I'd want by dog done as part of an offer. They could be doing as many as possible in a short time to make money so I'd rather pay the normal price and go to a vet I trust!


----------



## francesandjon

Surely its better for non-breeding dogs and cats to be spayed/neutered rather than produce unwanted, unhelth tested litters????

I can see the health issues that MAY occur, but what about the chance of inbreeding if unspayed/unneutered siblings are kept together (with owners who don't know a lot about seasons etc).

If its that bad to neuter why do rescues do it?

I was simply trying to help people in a time where money is tight for most.

Apologies......seems I was wrong to do this.....i'll keep it to myself next time.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

I am all for neuturing, but Ive had my "experience" with EasypetCare and wont be going there again. There is a reason why they are so cheap, they use cheap products.


----------

